# How much Mark-Up do you charge on Custom Pieces



## BlingCouture (Mar 23, 2011)

I am curious to know how much and how you go about figuring your Custom Rhinestone Apparel (Completed Shirt lets say)

I have raised my prices over the years.....but not sure I am charging enough or charging too much so just wondering.

Example

Next Level V Neck T-shirt my cost $3.00
Bling Stock Design $3.00
Custom Wording $2.00 (Ioline Stones)
Back of Shirt Name $2.00 (Ioline Stones)
Number on Back $2.00 (Ioline Stones)

So lets say my total cost with Stones, Materials, Shirt is $12.00

So I usually just $12.00 x 3 = $36.00 so my profit is $24.00

Some of my friends have said You need to charge more...You can't just walk into a store and get a custom shirt like this....
Which this is true. 

While on other shirts I have more labor involved and I charge more like $50-$60


----------



## Tcrow (Aug 9, 2014)

My opinion is supply and demand. I can't get but 25 to 30 for any shirt I do around here. Sure there is some that will but not enough. I live in a small area and don't have the volume of people. There's people around my neck of the who do the same thing that I'm doing. 
so you have to go by your area. I'm not giving it away but on the other hand I can't get all I'd like. But I'd say tripling your moneys not bad.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

That is a start to make sure you are losing money but you should look at the value you provide and the lost business if you raise prices. 

If your cost is 25c and you sell for 50c and then raise your price to $1 you only need to sell 33% of what you did before to make the same net.


----------



## Tcrow (Aug 9, 2014)

I do heat transfers with vinyl. I got a order for 37 shirts at a beauty school. I would to have like to got $10/shirt but they would have went to the screen printers. I done them for $7 costing me about $3 dollars a shirt and a full day to do. Just a logo that I had to design. I made about $148 on that order for a days work. It was easy to do and they buy more pricier shirts for personal use and I get a lot of return costumers. Because the quality is good or it don't go out the door. I was happy with it. This is a hard hit coal mining area where people are laid off of by the scores. People are hurting around here anyway as it is. I don't want to push the knife in deeper. I'm a full blown democrat but before I vote somebody in that's going to take the food of me and my neighbors table that ant going to happen and I do vote every time. I never have been a republican fan but at least they have there head on strait when it comes to that........just a little punt for coal country.


----------



## Eview1 (Apr 29, 2010)

Just watched a Stahls webinar where they said adjust for your area and this...."To price for profit, we recommend you add your apparel cost and print cost, then double" sounds like you are doing well


----------



## kingwoo (Mar 22, 2013)

Tcrow said:


> I'd say tripling your moneys not bad.



For many professional rhinestone transfer suppliers out there, we do it doubling the costs of all materials to sell it to the retailers. We don't actually count the cost of designing, manufacturing, packaging, only doubling the material costs to get the balance. 

And our retailer customers will do their part of value adding, in addition to the garment costs.

So, deciding ur prices by tripling ur material costs to sell to ur End Customers is reasonable, at least in the industry for now.


----------



## Tcrow (Aug 9, 2014)

Thanks, I try to be fair and competitive. I had a young girl came be one day on a Friday evening wanting a shirt and when I quoted a price she said that another place down the street was cheaper. So I told her in a nice way of course. If you can get it cheaper that's where you ought to go, I told her that's what I do go where I can get it cheaper. She bought it off me for some reason. I was kinda surprise.


----------



## BlingCouture (Mar 23, 2011)

I do know that my prices are prob a bit more maybe by $10 for a custom design but I also do very large full rhinestone designs and because of the Ioline stones it def stands out. The repeat customers and word of mouth is all I have survived my business on. 
On some orders I only charge double bc I know if they are wearing it for a particular purpose like "football mom" game shirts it will bring in repeat business. 
I also charge a rush fee if it is something that is rushed. But I did have a customer call the other day to let me know that she has had a shirt for a few years and that not one stone has fallen off yet she has purchased others and they fall off after a few months. So that type of feedback is the best and def makes me stay focused on knowing that I am offering a quality product. 
I agree it is def more of what your area can afford as well. 

Thanks for the feedback everyone 


Sparkle & Shine


----------

